# iPad users,2011 NEC ipad app



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

In the I tunes store $14.99..:thumbup::thumbup:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nec-2011-edition/id625454379?mt=8


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

........


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

How do you like it Harry? I have not used any NEC apps on my iPad yet. Thanks for the post.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Sparky J said:


> How do you like it Harry? I have not used any NEC apps on my iPad yet. Thanks for the post.


Pretty cool so far.:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> In the I tunes store $14.99..:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nec-2011-edition/id625454379?mt=8


What about the 2014 code book app?:laughing:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> What about the 2014 code book app?:laughing:


We are still on the '08 here. I have the app on my iphone and love it. I will download the 2011 for sure but I will probably be retired before we ever get around to adopting the 2014. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> What about the 2014 code book app?:laughing:


You can't have one...:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey guys when you download this app to your Ipad It also downloads on your iPhone..:thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Hey guys when you download this app to your Ipad It also downloads on your iPhone..:thumbsup:


I added the apple $$ and downloaded it last night. 
I like it better then the PDF version. 
Thanks.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I find it a LOT easier than trying to use a pdf of the nec on my ipad. 
When I downloaded it, I found out that there no longer is T310-16 There was no . on the side to tell me something was deleted.

It works offline just fine, no wifi or cellular data needed.


----------



## htneighbors (Jan 23, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I find it a LOT easier than trying to use a pdf of the nec on my ipad.
> When I downloaded it, I found out that there no longer is T310-16 There was no . on the side to tell me something was deleted.
> 
> It works offline just fine, no wifi or cellular data needed.


This is what I do, too!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I find it a LOT easier than trying to use a pdf of the nec on my ipad.
> When I downloaded it, I found out that there no longer is T310-16 There was no . on the side to tell me something was deleted.
> 
> It works offline just fine, no wifi or cellular data needed.


I like the PDF when I'm in a non service location. I have both the 2011 NEC & 2008 handbook. 
But searching thru them is a pain. 
I wish McGraw Hill would make an app for the handbook.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I already have the NEC on iPhone, iPad, and iMac. Thanks though.,


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks. It's now on my iPhone, iPad, and iMac.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't have any iCrap stuff. :no:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I don't have any iCrap stuff. :no:


:no::no::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> :no::no::laughing:


I just throw the PDF into my Dropbox so I can call it up on any computer or smart device I want to. :whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I just throw the PDF into my Dropbox so I can call it up on any computer or smart device I want to. :whistling2:


I've got the PDF on my computer but I could not get to sync with my iPhone so this app work out well.

Plus the app is super fast compared to the PDF .


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> I added the apple $$ and downloaded it last night.
> I like it better then the PDF version.
> Thanks.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## booboo (Feb 7, 2013)

*Nec 2011*

How did you get it for 14.99, it says 29.99.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

booboo said:


> How did you get it for 14.99, it says 29.99.


They must have jacked up the price,either way it's a good deal.:thumbup:


----------

